# german stingray?



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 4, 2013)

If I could understand this guy I might figure out whether or not a German stingray differed from a Chicago version stingray....anyone one speak German in the site http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...NPj4N2IOzGDo1Juhw&sig2=M5pLQG8nbvkUYqVKmS6g2w


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 5, 2013)

*Stingray*

I don't speak German. But the title to his vid says.  "My sky blue Schwinn Deluxe Stingray from 1967 - possibly the only one in Germany right now." It says IN GERMANY maybe "German version" is a poor translation or choice of words. Cool bike though. Just my 2 Cents.


----------

